# Dumb rookie coaster brake mistake.



## guzziworksman (Nov 3, 2020)

I've disassembled and cleaned the rear hub on my '65 Spaceliner. I didn't take pics as I dove into a take-it-apart frenzy. I knew better. I always take pics, label/bag stuff, take notes. _But not this time_. Really dumb. Now I have a whole bunch of pieces with no real idea of how to put it back together. It's a Bendix that's marked RB2. *Is there a parts diagram available*? Haven't been able to find it specifically, on the internet. Shame on me. I feel really dumb.


----------



## Archie Sturmer (Nov 3, 2020)

Check out the albums.








						bendix hub.
					






					thecabe.com
				












						Bendix Brake 1
					






					thecabe.com


----------



## rustjunkie (Nov 3, 2020)

guzziworksman said:


> I've disassembled and cleaned the rear hub on my '65 Spaceliner. I didn't take pics as I dove into a take-it-apart frenzy. I knew better. I always take pics, label/bag stuff, take notes. _But not this time_. Really dumb. Now I have a whole bunch of pieces with no real idea of how to put it back together. It's a Bendix that's marked RB2. *Is there a parts diagram available*? Haven't been able to find it specifically, on the internet. Shame on me. I feel really dumb.





rebuild instructions for that hub in vol 1









						Schwinn Service Manual Volume 1 & 2 | Bicycle Restoration Tips
					

http://thecabe.com/forum/threads/schwinn-service-manual-volume-1.81415/  http://thecabe.com/forum/threads/schwinn-service-manual-volume-2.81579/




					thecabe.com


----------



## guzziworksman (Nov 4, 2020)

EXACTLY what I needed. Thanks. I'll check the files here more carefully, in the future -and take things apart more intelligently, besides.


----------



## ian (Nov 4, 2020)

Check out RJ the bike guy on YT.


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Nov 4, 2020)

I took one apart when I was 10 and never did get it back together and got in big trouble. didn't touch another one until I was almost 60.


----------



## guzziworksman (Nov 4, 2020)

Amazingly, I got it all back together - the exploded view did the trick. Then I discovered...because I'm re-lacing the rim...I had to take it all apart again to access the spoke holes on the hub's flanges. So I'm getting plenty of practice. And yeah - RJ The Bike Guy had a useful youtube on it.


----------



## ian (Nov 4, 2020)

Did you just remove the rear cog to access the spoke holes?


----------



## guzziworksman (Nov 4, 2020)

Nope - pulled the hub's contents .


----------

